# Christmas Presents



## Karl_TN (Dec 22, 2017)

Here are some of the woodturned projects that I made for some friends and family this Christmas.

Blue sugar maple crotch platter. Dyed with Chestnut spirit stain with lacquer finish.




Platter named 'Beale Street' after the Memphis Blues.








Wild Cherry Bowl 1 - Salad bowl finish.




Wild Cherry Bowl 1 - Bottom.







Wild cherry bowl 2 - dyed with yellow, orange & red Chestnut Spirit stains with a lacquer finish.





Wild cherry bowl 2. Named it after saying, Sunset at night 'Sailors Delight', sunset in the morning sailors take warning.








Wild cherry bowl 3 - Made this bowl on the weekend of the 2017 Eclipse. Dyed with a sunset theme & finished with lacquer. You can actaully see an eclipse in the bottom when held up to the sun or bright light.





Wild cherry bowl 3 bottom. Eclipse was an accident because I made bottom oo thin just outside of the writing.







Pecan Bowl - Salad Bowl Finish





Pecan Bowl bottom.





Merry Christmas to all.

-Karl in TN

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Smitty (Dec 22, 2017)

Beautiful stuff, Karl. I'm really loving the pecan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 22, 2017)

Outstanding Karl! That blue one is wild!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 23, 2017)

However all great Karl! The finish on them is spectacular, you will have some happy recipients! Merry Christmas to you and yours. Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 23, 2017)

Very beautiful! Stain is something that is on my bucket list. Love that blue one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 23, 2017)

You're setting the bar pretty high. Beautiful work.


----------



## bamafatboy (Dec 23, 2017)

Nice Bowls well done, beautiful finish on them all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 23, 2017)

Gorgeous gifts! Several are strikingly cool. The blue one really caught my attention. Like how you named the bowls. Tremendous finishes. Chuck


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 23, 2017)

They are all absolutely beautiful Karl, especially love the Blue, it just reaches out and grabs you, but the Pecan is over the top in when it comes to showing natures simple beauty. Outstanding piece!! The Wild Cherry is a close second on natural beauty however, and the orange and yellow dye jobs are just too sweet!!

The only question here is... Are Red Bic Lighters in Tennessee the same size as Blue Bic Lighters in Canada? Or, is there an adjusted exchange rate making Blue Bic Lighters north of the border slightly smaller due to use of the metric system? And, how large are the Bic Lighters in Texas, since everything is BIG there?


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 23, 2017)

Thanks for the comments.

These pieces were my first attempt at staining. The chatoyance in figured maple really pops with staining, but the affect is best seen in person. I plan to do a lot more staining this coming year becuase it draws a lot of attention at crafts fairs. 

The Chestnut Spirit Stains are being imported by U.S. resellers now:

Peach Tree USA: http://www.ptreeusa.com/finish_brand_chestnut.htm
Wood World of Texas: https://woodworld-of-texas.myshopify.com/products/chestnut-spirit-stains​Also, for those wanting to try staining... No doubt some of the prettiest stained wood is done by guitar and drum makers. Look for some videos on Youtube like this one:

Burst dye finish applied to a quilted solid maple drum shell 





​


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 23, 2017)

@rocky1, LOL. I had to explain to several in my family why I was taking pics with a lighter in it.

Yes, lighters in TN are smaller than those in TX since we don't feel the need to make up for anything. 

-Karl

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 23, 2017)

@Karl_TN those are all very nice. Would love to learn the staining process. Simply amazing


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 27, 2017)

Nice bowls Karl. Just like most the blue and the pecan are my favorites. 

I had a teacher friend that always put his pocket knife in any and all of his photos for reference-from bugs to sequoias. One of students asked him why he was always taking pictures of his knife.


----------

